# How many miles - Ford 6.7 Diesel



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

My 2001 7.3 is closing in on half a million miles and I really like the way the new F350s look so I am thinking a new truck is coming sooner than later. 

I am going to run the 7.3 until I see it flip 500,000 and was curious if it's realistic to expect to get 400,000 + miles out of a new Ford diesel. 

I hear a lot of positive reviews on the power, run quality, and reliability but not sure how many people have considerable miles on one towing at least 50% of the time? I thought maybe some of you guys get a lot of windshield time and could help me out?


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

SailandSkiCenter said:


> My 2001 7.3 is closing in on half a million miles and I really like the way the new F350s look so I am thinking a new truck is coming sooner than later.
> 
> I am going to run the 7.3 until I see it flip 500,000 and was curious if it's realistic to expect to get 400,000 + miles out of a new Ford diesel.
> 
> I hear a lot of positive reviews on the power, run quality, and reliability but not sure how many people have considerable miles on one towing at least 50% of the time? I thought maybe some of you guys get a lot of windshield time and could help me out?


That 7.3 is a heck of a good diesel engine. Your mileage isn't shocking for that engine. If it still runs good why get rid of it?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope so I have a new one and 2 7.3s one has 400k on it now and runs and drives great the new engine I expect everything around it to fall apart hope Im wrong first new ford in 15 yrs If I had paid attention I would have stayed dodge with the manual 6spd . Plastic plastic and more plastic.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Bought a new 2017 350. But I still have the 2000 7.3 with well over 325k miles. The new truck has more hp, nicer features, more overall capability. But it doesn't have the sound of the 7.3. Excluding the engine and tranny, the older truck is just getting worn out. Body, suspension, interior, and ride of the 7.3 has faded. But i'm keeping it because it still has a lot of capability. I should clarify my son is keeping it. Lucky man.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I've got a 2011 F250 with 126k miles and it runs like a scalded ape.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

I would not worry at all about the 6.7 diesel for 150 thousand miles or so but after that I would expect problems with all of the emissions stuff. 
I have an F-350 but it is 6.2 gas.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My 2015 F250 6.7 has 108,000 as of today, just broke in. No problems so far.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

2012 with 168000 miles. Deleted all emisions at 160


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

190ish. Zero problems from day one.


----------



## Rotella-T (Jul 25, 2016)

Agreed the stock 6.7 fords are extremely quiet. Are the deleted trucks sounding good?


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a 2012 with a massive 14k miles. Wish i could drive it more.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

*6.7*

2015 25 months old 102,000 no problems at all to date.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

D.L. said:


> 2012 with 168000 miles. Deleted all emisions at 160


And aren't you glad you did?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

101,000 on my 2012 deleted at 36,000.


----------



## Frontier2104 (Jul 16, 2012)

Did the delete mods on my DMax at 100,000 boy what a difference


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

2015 Ford F-350 deleted at 5000 miles. just rolled 25000 miles and no issues.


----------



## Back-Lake-Outdoors (Apr 3, 2014)

2012 model / manufactured 2011
F250 4x4 crew cab short bed
Pro Comp leveling kit with F350 blocks
35x12.50 R22 Toyo RT

deleted at 10k
XRT programmer
Now have 140k

Turbo replaced at 30k under warranty 
(my fault for not tuning down to tow mode)

Turbo back pressure hose blew at 120k. Cheap easy fix.

Other than it has been great. 15-17mpg usually


----------

